# Video of Congress 2011 Site



## alphahorses (Jan 20, 2011)

Corey Hatfield posted this on FaceBook. Thought I would pass it on. Looks nice!

New Jacobson Horse Arena - Iowa State Fair 2010




Iowa State Fair has over 500 videos posted, so I'm sure there are more of the arena or horse barns.


----------



## Leeana (Jan 20, 2011)

I think we found a home for the pony congress.....


----------



## Belinda (Jan 20, 2011)

I was just there this week looking at the facility it is wonderful.. First class.. 






 

 WE still however have a site selection committee and the members , ( exhibitors ) still get to vote this year on where they will want their permanent home for Congress !! It very well could be Iowa we will just have to wait and see .


----------

